
Greater than 3mg caffiene per kg of body weight can increase anxiety [2000][pdf] - richardboegli
http://www.foodstandards.gov.au/publications/Documents/safety%20aspects%20of%20dietary%20caffeine.pdf
======
novia
Greater than 3mg caffiene per kg of body weight ___PER DAY_ __can increase
anxiety.

